# Tipos de retroalimentacion en sistemas de control



## juan_quinta (Ene 22, 2008)

En el instituto me han mandado un trabajo teorico e  individual de este tema: "Tipos de retroalimentacion en sistemas de control" y no encuentro nada ni textos ni fotos, a ver si me podeis ofrecer algo porque tengo q escribir 10 paginas. gracias espero vuestra ayuda


----------



## chapin (Ene 22, 2008)

un tipo de retroalimentacion es el que usa un potenciometro que envia un valor que puede ser por ejemplo entre 0 y 10 voltios el cual este acoplado a el eje de un actuador segun en la posicion en que se encuentre su recorrido. por ejemplo a 0 por ciento 0 voltios al 50 por ciento 5 voltios y al 100 por ciento 10 voltios.


----------



## Eduardo (Ene 22, 2008)

No se que habras puesto en google?
Google sistemas realimentados control
Google system feedback control


----------



## ELCHAVO (Ene 22, 2008)

hay dos tipos de controlar un sistema:


En lazo abierto y el otro es en lazo cerrado.


busca sistemas de control en lazo abierto
busca sistemas de control en lazo cerrado


----------

